# Monkee is home



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Monkee came home to us yesterday from a stay at DKDREAMs house where he was being taught to be a nice boy. He has come home as a different ferret, hes absolutely lovely, hes fitting right in and the other ferrets are so happy to see him. Anyway here are some pics from today 

"Oh fgs woman are you really taking a pic of me on the loo, you better not put this online"


"I loves this digging box"


Hunter


"its good ere, we get to rip fings up, there is oil stuff in a bottle and Ive got new mates, this is Boomer"


"Hunter isn't allowed on the pooter desk, hes being naughty" 


"hey Monkee, yous not allowed to play wiv the lectrics, mum will get mad"


"this is Boomer and Gracie, they dance all the time"



"and just a random pic to show what a gorgeous boy I am"


And if you've stayed with me this long you might want to see a couple of videos


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww its so lovely seeing them all play together, Monkee is missed here, He is so happy already, I cant wait to hear how he gets on later.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

As much as I miss them its so lovely to see them all playing and Hunter has really settled. So lovely to see them all playing xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw arent they Gorgeous. Ive always wanted some ferrets and you look like youve got a houseful Gill they look lots of fun


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aw arent they Gorgeous. Ive always wanted some ferrets and you look like youve got a houseful Gill they look lots of fun


:lol: it looks worse because they are all limited to the one room till Monkee settles in, then I can get him used to the dogs and they can all have the run of the house again. You should get some ferrets Noush, you would love them, they are so much fun


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> :lol: it looks worse because they are all limited to the one room till Monkee settles in, then I can get him used to the dogs and they can all have the run of the house again. You should get some ferrets Noush, you would love them, they are so much fun


Its the huskies Gill, no ferret would be safe with those killers around So im just going to have to make do with admiring yours & DK's little beauties.

What do your dogs & cats make of em?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> What do your dogs & cats make of em?


Well the ferrets all know not to mess with the cats, the cats think they are interesting but they need to be batted if they get too excited.

The dogs are great with them, Boomer and Bella in particular play together a lot


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Well the ferrets all know not to mess with the cats, the cats think they are interesting but they need to be batted if they get too excited.
> 
> The dogs are great with them, Boomer and Bella in particular play together a lot


Aw great pics. How sweet are those two:001_wub:. I love it when different species interact like that, so entertaining, i'd never switch the tv on again haha

I thought mine was a mad house but i bet theres never a dull moment at yours now youve added ferrets to the mix


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very sweet indeed.


----------

